# Hall's Bayou Ranch-Please Read and Understand



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

After receiving several phone calls over the weekend from the representatives of the
Briscoe family (owners of Hall's Bayou Ranch) I received this as an 
attachment to an email this morning with the the request to please post it up for all
to see and read. Before doing so, I called and cleared this with Mont. The purpose
of this post is to inform only, not stir up a debate over public vs private, where anyones
daddy or uncle used to hunt, or that anyone's lease or hunting area is any better or worse
than anyone elses.

Thanks,

Lance

PLEASE READ AND UNDERSTAND FULLY:

There has been a rumor circulating around this forum that Hall's Bayou Ranch
http://www.hbrhunting.com/hbrhunting/index.shtml was sold to the State of Texas
and is now open to the public for hunting and fishing. As an agent of Hall's Bayou
Ranch, I am here to dispel this rumor and let everyone know that it is false. Hall's
Bayou Ranch has not sold any land and this property is not open to the public for
hunting or fishing. Hall's Bayou Ranch does own and operate a private hunting club
and all hunting and fishing rights are granted to those members only. According to the
Texas Penal Code §30.05
http://www.texaspolicecentral.com/title_7.html#CHAPTER%2030., 
it is considered criminal trespassing if anyone is caught hunting or fishing on Hall's 
Bayou Ranch since the property is privately owned, fenced in, and is marked with
signs and purple paint. Also under the Texas Parks and Wildlife Code
http://tlo2.tlc.state.tx.us/statutes/docs/PW/content/htm/pw.005.00.000062.00.htm#62.0121.00
Chapter 62, Section 62.0121, it states: § 62.0121. DISCHARGE OF FIREARM ACROSS PROPERTY 

LINE. (a) In this section, "firearm" has the meaning assigned by 

Section 62.014(a).

(b) _A person commits an offense if:_ 

_(1) the person, while hunting or engaging in _

_recreational shooting, knowingly discharges a firearm; and_

_(2) the projectile from the firearm travels across a _

_property line._ 

(c) It is a defense to prosecution under this section that 

the person: 

(1) owns the property on both sides of each property 

line crossed by the projectile; or

(2) has a written agreement with any person who owns 

property on either side of each property line crossed by the 

projectile that allows the person to discharge a firearm on, over, 

or across the property or property line.

(d) The written agreement required under Subsection (c)(2) 

must: 

(1) contain the name of the person allowed to hunt or 

engage in recreational shooting in a manner described by Subsection 

(b);

(2) identify the property on either side of the 

property line crossed by the projectile; and

(3) be signed by any person who owns the property on 

either side of the line crossed by the projectile.

(e) An offense under this section is a Class C Parks and 

Wildlife Code misdemeanor.

(f) If conduct constituting an offense under this section 

constitutes an offense under a section of the Penal Code, the person 

may be prosecuted under either section or both sections.

Added by Acts 2005, 79th Leg., ch. 270, § 1, eff. Sept. 1, 2005.

_Please note this as your written notice that if anyone is caught trespassing or_ _shooting across_ Hall's Bayou Ranch's property, they will be prosecuted to the full extent of the law. Hall's Bayou Ranch is not trying to be ugly about this, however, we have members who are paying $8,000 per membership for these exclusive rights and it would not be fair to them if we were to allow others to hunt or fish this property free. Should anyone have any questions or concerns regarding this matter, you can contact our office at 281-331-4418.

Thank you,

Denise Ferguson

Land Coordinator

Hall's Bayou Ranch


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Awww How Sweet. Lmfao See What You Started Spout!


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

Eight grand to hunt ducks. I just not that mad at ducks I guess.

SD


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

:rotfl:


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Shin-Diggin said:


> Eight grand to hunt ducks. I just not that mad at ducks I guess.
> 
> SD


lol! That's for a 4 card holder membership ($2000 each basically) for a year-round membership that includes full lodge facilities, ATV barn, dove, duck, goose, crane, hog and varmint hunting as well as both saltwater and freshwater fishing. Some would consider it kinda pricey, but then there are alot that pay way more for less.


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

Where can I sign up at...$8k...to hang out with all the hollywoods.

Thats a smokin deal


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Hey Lance,,, sorry bro,, I didn't mean to leave you with a MAID job of cleaning up after me bro! Ooopppps I said Lance and maid in the same sentence! Bwaaahahahaha 

People,, it was a little bitty joke. See how you guys blew things up!


----------



## cudacat (Dec 14, 2006)

dukslayr said:


> Where can I sign up at...$8k...to hang out with all the hollywoods.
> 
> Thats a smokin deal


I like them hollywoods......


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

2,000 a person sounds alot better with the hunting of hogs included. I was thinking $8,000 a person. 

SD


----------



## JCN57 (Feb 25, 2005)

Shin-Diggin said:


> 2,000 a person sounds alot better with the hunting of hogs included. I was thinking $8,000 a person.
> 
> SD


The hogs change your opinion? Shoot, you can get those for free. The price is for the watefowl and lodge.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

They should give you a discount for every hog you kill.....


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

fishing year round, waterfront playing year round, A place to ride you four wheeler, site guns in, hang at the lodge,,,,plus other things like hog, skeet,,,, 
Dudes that's cheaper than taxes on most of all our spots. Not a bad deal at all.....


----------



## swing (Sep 19, 2006)

bwwwwwahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaa-cough cough-haaawbbbbawwayahahahhh

where is waller when you need him?


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Shut Up Swing


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

I Just Want O Know Who Is This? AND IS THIS THE KIND OF STUFF YOU GET TO SEE FOR 8K? CAUSE I AM IN IF SO!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

heehee!! Good lookin sonofagun whoever it is!!!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Psycho Trout said:


> I Just Want O Know Who Is This? AND IS THIS THE KIND OF STUFF YOU GET TO SEE FOR 8K? CAUSE I AM IN IF SO!


dude, are you PT or a swing,,,er.... LOL I told yall it was a lot for the price.


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

waterspout said:


> dude, are you PT or a swing,,,er.... LOL I told yall it was a lot for the price.


:rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

Guys, guys.........

It's so easy, we do it all of the time.

Drive your boat into Karankawa and park it then walk Northwest to that water.
It's easy and you won't get caught.

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&ll=29.256301,-95.039699&spn=0.009079,0.020084&t=k&z=16&om=1


----------



## Whiskey & Me (Oct 23, 2006)

Thanks for the link WWR!

Hope to hunt down there this year!

J.J.


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

Whiskey & Me said:


> Thanks for the link WWR!
> 
> Hope to hunt down there this year!
> 
> J.J.


I am in the jon boat with "Pintail Destroyer" on the side of it, with the 40hp Nissan.


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

ACTUALLY WE DO BETTER HERE IN THESE PONDS. THEY ARE NOT EVEN ALLOWED TO HUNT THEM SO THE DUCKS ARE STACKED IN THERE LIKE CORD WOOD. BEEN DOING IT FOR YEARS AND NEVER HAD A PROLEM.

http://maps.google.com/?ie=UTF8&t=k&om=1&ll=29.236399,-95.032897&spn=0.012489,0.019956&z=16


----------



## dukslayr (Jul 13, 2006)

I thought those were the ones that HBR let you hunt.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

waterspout said:


> fishing year round, waterfront playing year round, A place to ride you four wheeler, site guns in, hang at the lodge,,,,plus other things like hog, skeet,,,,
> Dudes that's cheaper than taxes on most of all our spots. Not a bad deal at all.....


bwhahaha, whatever helps ya sleep at night:rotfl:


----------



## Reel Screamer (Jun 8, 2004)

The debate over tidal water continues.......


----------



## skinnyme (May 24, 2004)

The Halls boys think they own everything in the area. I guess for 8k I would too.....


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

You can still hunt the Bayou from a boat, as long as your not under motor. Set your decoys up in the bayou, and shoot up and down the bayou. Just don't set up and be shooting into their property. They will come down and try to tell you that your not allowed, to bad, call the Game Warden...I talked to him twice last year after one of those "Hall's we own the Bayou" guys came down, said his piece, then called the Warden.....Nada...Blasted a limit and went my merry way...


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Kicker said:


> You can still hunt the Bayou from a boat, as long as your not under motor. Set your decoys up in the bayou, and shoot up and down the bayou. Just don't set up and be shooting into their property. They will come down and try to tell you that your not allowed, to bad, call the Game Warden...I talked to him twice last year after one of those "Hall's we own the Bayou" guys came down, said his piece, then called the Warden.....Nada...Blasted a limit and went my merry way...


what if your duck falls on hbr property? The new law states you must have the owner's permission to retrieve downed game.


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Send the dog, handcuffs are hard to put on a Lab ...


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Kicker said:


> Send the dog, handcuffs are hard to put on a Lab ...


I was told that he'd write my dog a ticket...... Guess ol' hank might be a fugitive


----------



## Kicker (Feb 7, 2005)

Tell him to have fun getting that dog to sign the ticket....


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Tell ya'll what..Id bet Lightning strikes every shore side blind there this year..
& If it doesnt..It would be a miracle.
Have matches will travel..
Oxx..


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

*Hey*

Lance, what is everyone rambling on about


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

That Hbr Got Bought By The State And Now Is Open To The Public For Hunting.


----------



## HBR (Aug 6, 2007)

*Oh*

I hope not then i am out of a job


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Well, now we're burning duck blinds. That's getting really close fellas.

TH


----------

